# A blackwater river in southern Sarawak



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Blackwater rivers can be found almost anywhere in Borneo. The water is soft & acidic. The colour of the water looks like tea or coffee. This is caused by the decaying vegatation in the water results in the leaching of tannins from the vegetation, resulting in transparent & acidic water.

My video clip of the river (Youtube):






Borneo sucker & flying fox (fish) swimming happily in the river (Youtube):






A blackwater river near my home:










pix 2










Pix 3


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Pix 4










pix 5










pix 6










Pix 7










Pix 8


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Pix 9










Pix 10










pix 11


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Flying fox fish (_Paracrossocheilus vittatus_) swiming in the river:


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice pics as always! It is too cold right now for me to go tromping around, so I really enjoy living vicariously through you! The water level looks a bit low, does it raise up a lot with heavy rains? Just asking because I didn't see any driftwood or leaf buildup, I bet that river can really get flowing! Keep up the pics, there is no substitute for nature!


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Did you see any corydorus catfish?
wilma


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Beautiful pictures Micheal, such a wealth of tropical wildlife in one's backyard is something many of us can only dream of.



ombcat said:


> Did you see any corydorus catfish?
> wilma


I do not think believe so as the genus of _Corydoras_ is strictly native to South America.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome pictures, Mike. Can't think of anything but envy you and the place you live in.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

ombcat said:


> Did you see any corydorus catfish?
> wilma


only if he put them in the river himself...

corydoras are an american fish i believe.


----------

